# 49er Rv Ranch



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

We just visited Colombia State Park on Saturday. Quaint little town in the Motherlode. (gold that is) There is a shop that will rent out pans so you can cure your gold fever right on the spot. They have an underground mine and I think they run the tailings though the troughs to get the gold from the tourists.
















DS has found a small penchant for unique root beers. He tried a locally produced Sarsaparilla for lunch then treated the family to Sarsaparilla floats for dessert that evening.









Stopped at the old firehouse. Saw the people drawn pump. Cistern were built into the street for them. Also, docent explained how the "fire insurance" worked. Every company had a bucket hung in the fire house with their name on it. When the call came to fight a fire on your build you had better be there to get your bucket to "collect" your insurance.









Anyway , the CG was very pretty with a rustic air about it. They held our spot after the office closed, even walked us to out spot to make sure all went well. Very sweet people to deal with. Might go back again in the fall.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The Meissner's. Neatest people on the planet. Great RV Park. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

When the kids were little, we would go there for a week every summer. That was with the tent trailer and we would stay at Marble Quarry RV Resort. It was walking distance into Columbia. We would ride the Wells Fargo stagecoach and look for gold, LOL. I have wondered if Marble Quarry is still an OK place to stay?

Walter


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

We stayed at Marble Quarry RV park last year. It was nice to have a short walk or bike ride to Columbia. Very quiet. The kids loved it. Nice short drive to Murphy Caverns. We plan on going back next year.

Toolman


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

What state is this park in?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> What state is this park in?


It's in California, east of Stockton (about an hour drive?).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Back when we had our Popup we were part of a group, stayed at Marble Quarry RV Resort an were very much unimpressed with being dumped in the gravel parking lot. Went up to 49er and talked about having our next rally there - great folks. Not as close but it was nice.

We took a side trip with the kids to one of the stocked fishing ponds, nearly went broke as both my kids hooked huge fish. But we had a blast. Good times.


----------

